# About the 522 Receiver??



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

I have a 721 (6+ months) and LOVE IT. I still want to replace my aging 5000 in the Master BR. I am hearing a LOT about the 921, but there have been NO recent discussions about the proposed 522 receiver. I am not ready for HD yet (1 36" Sony Wega- 1yr old, and a 36" Mitsubishi - 5 yrs old, and a 20" RCA 6 yrs old) and I am not the the market for a new TV any time soon. From what I have heard of the 522 may JUST BE THE TICKET for what I am after!! Any ideas, specs, when it might be released, etc. etc. I knew of the 721 for WELL OVER a year before it was released.


Dish may not be perfect, BUT it is a WHOLE LOT BETTER than my local cable option!!! I just wish I could get my LOCALS!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

In April 2002 at Team Summit Dish told dealers about a 522 & a 322 so I would guess it should be promised for about June, will show up about Sept. and working software should be ready about Feb. 2004.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Inital reports say 80GB on the hard drive, I hope that increases before actual production.


----------

